# 2019 Hilliard Ohio Bicycle Expo and Swap Meet March 17th



## OldBikeGuy77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Just a reminder for everyone that the Hilliard Ohio Bicycle Swap Meet at the Franklin County Fairgrounds will be going on Sunday March 17th 11am - 4pm.  Lots of vintage bike enthusiasts will be there to buy and sell.  I have two tables and will be bringing several bikes and lots of parts.  Looking forward to getting out of the house and seeing everyone there!  Go to the Westerville Bicycle Club website for more info...


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 3, 2019)

This will be my third year to attend.  BS, Buy, Sell, Trade


----------



## b 17 fan (Mar 3, 2019)

Hope to make it also..Pontiac meet there next week


----------



## Reesatheresa (Mar 3, 2019)

Come on out and spend your money.  There will be a live woman at this meet!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Mar 4, 2019)

Got my spots. Still have time to figure out what to sell. But, also create a list of buys!


----------



## Tyler Rice (Mar 6, 2019)

I’ll be there with a bunch of bikes all pre 1957


----------



## b 17 fan (Mar 8, 2019)

Any interest in this , we will be there  not sure if we are taking any to sell


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 9, 2019)

Anyone bringing any  Schwinn stick shifts for sale


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Mar 10, 2019)

A few bikes I will be bringing to Hilliard...







Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 10, 2019)

It's going to be sunny and 70 degrees in Hilliard Ohio next weekend.


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 14, 2019)

Some good looking bikes will be in attendance. 
If anyone has a Dayton headbadge, please bring it.  Condition is unimportant.
Thanks


----------



## Tyler Rice (Mar 15, 2019)

Looking to buy a original paint red Schwinn rack for a b6


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 16, 2019)

Looking forward to it!!


----------



## b 17 fan (Mar 16, 2019)

John Gailey said:


> It's going to be sunny and 70 degrees in Hilliard Ohio next weekend.



It's Ohio , you can't forcast more than an hour ahead . Hope to see you guys there


----------



## Tyler Rice (Mar 20, 2019)

Did any of you guys get pictures


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 20, 2019)

I snapped a couple:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

